# Music to listen to while reading



## popoffka (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello everybody.
Well, I've suddenly noticed that when I try to read a book, it's pretty ease to distract me.
Almost any noise or voice easily distracts me.
Can anybody suggest me some simple and quiet music that'll help me with that?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 1, 2010)

well this is a really odd request.
I can't listen to music and read at the same time. Not if I want to actually absorb the material, anyway.

Maybe this will suit your needs:


----------



## Potticus (Aug 1, 2010)

I actually have the ability to listen to music and read, but there is consequences...

For instance I was reading S.E. Hinton's The Outsiders and listening to The Killers and now every time I hear Spaceman I start thinking of that book....

Although it may sound weird slow jazz with no words or something along that lines could be good.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 1, 2010)

The Cocteau Twins?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 1, 2010)

(I'm only half-joking)


----------



## Lubbo (Aug 1, 2010)

same with me most things distract me, if i listen to music while reading i tend to re-read what i have just read because i forgot what happened


----------



## BionicC (Aug 1, 2010)

Merzbow. Definitely Merzbow.


----------



## popoffka (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, somebody on Russian imageboard recommended Ergo Proxy OST, and it's really good - it mutes almost all other sounds while not distracting from reading.


----------



## Stuntbum (Aug 2, 2010)

Puscifer- C is for (Please insert sophomoric genitalia reference here)


----------



## Digeman (Aug 2, 2010)

This is an awesome song to listen to or have in the backround while doing something more relaxing.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 2, 2010)

i like listening to music that fits whatever i'm reading.  lyrics tend to distract me though


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 2, 2010)

Any of the classic piano sonatas will fit really well.

(Beethoven, Bach, etc.)


----------



## George Dawes (Aug 2, 2010)

Ambient, Dark-Ambient/Powerdrone, Easy-Listening, Chill-Out or Soul would probably be the easiest if you are distracted easily.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------

